# help me i want to make a incubator using my beer fridge!



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

hey all

i have an old beer fridge that i dont use any more and i want to turn it into an incubator
i want to deo it the easyest, quikested and most cheapest way possible.

can any 1 help thanks :2thumb:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Drill 2 holes one for the heat mat and one for the thermostat and thermometer probe. This is best on the bottom. And you need a good digital thermometer (£5-15) and a thermostat (mat or temps stat will do fine).

Wire the heat mat in and place is on a flat surface ie the back the top or the bottom.
Put your thermostat and thermometer probe inside a tub and place the tub in the fridge. Turn everything on and then start testing temps untill you reach a steady desired temperature : victory:


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

any 1 else that can help make it nice and simple :2thumb:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I seen one with a brilliant success rate on an american forum, he used the vegetable drawer that came with the fridge(i know you dont have one, but im sure you could find an alternative container), filled it up with water, to take care of humidity, and just used a good old fashioned aquarium heater, complete with thermostat.
may need fine tuning, but it worked well for him


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

what heat souce did he use?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

in the gecko said:


> what heat souce did he use?


I seen one with a brilliant success rate on an american forum, he used the vegetable drawer that came with the fridge(i know you dont have one, but im sure you could find an alternative container), filled it up with water, to take care of humidity, and just used a good old fashioned aquarium heater, complete with thermostat.
may need fine tuning, but it worked well for him


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

aquarium heater i no but no heat mat?
so the heater goes in the water i expect


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

no it goes outside the fridge....:bash:


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

funny NOT!!


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

you don't want to convert it you should give it to me (i want one to convert) :lol2:


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

id swap it!


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd go with sams way, sounds easy enough.
I see you live in good ol Chez.
Me too!


----------

